Did HN just change the “Web” function from Google to DuckDuckGo? - lainon
======
thinkingemote
They might use [https://duckduckgo.com/params](https://duckduckgo.com/params)
to possibly disable the redirect at least as I think that might stop a
submission with a !bang in the title from redirecting.

The params have a bunch of other cool stuff too including changing the look
and feel:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?k7=b&kj=o&q=Did+HN+just+change+the+%...](https://duckduckgo.com/?k7=b&kj=o&q=Did+HN+just+change+the+%E2%80%9CWeb%E2%80%9D+function+from+Google+to+DuckDuckGo%3F&ia=web)

------
snazz
Yes, it’s that way for me too. I’m glad they did.

